# Proud to be in the "other" forum



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

I used to ride a Colnago but so do/did 1000's of other riders.

I see a Trek on every ride I do.

Same for Cannondale. Ditto for Lemond. Again for Litespeed.


But, how many Aegis Victory's do you ever see??? Very few. I went on a bike tour last year in Colorado with 450 other riders. There was one other Aegis - an old Aero Svelte. But there were probably 100+ Treks. Nothing against Trek, great bikes, but I like to have an uncommon bike. My old BiTitan Colnago was even a rare Colnago. 

So, be proud to be in the "other" category. Stand tall.


----------

